# Lean gain cycle, Primo, EQ, Tren and Masteron



## Supplements (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm planning a lean gain cycle that will last 15 weeks. It will start in the middle of my cutting diet, about 5 weeks prior to when I start the Tren so that the Primo, EQ and Masteron will start to kick about the same time as the Tren. So basicly you can say it will be 10 weeks with lean gaining, or maybe 12 if you consider the last two weeks it will take for the body to get the compunds out the body. I can not extend the time of the cycle.

Just to mention it, my cutting diet starts in Janauary and will last to the end of february. It will consist of DNP and some Testo E. So the lean gain cycle will start in the end of January, or in the starting of February and will last to the end of may.

What I tought was:
800mg Primobolan ew - 15 weeks
800mg Equipose ew - 15 weeks
400mg Trenbolone Acetat ew - 7 weeks, starting 5 weeks after the others 
250mg Masteron Enanthate ew - 15 weeks(For libido etc. and some hardness)
_________________

For PCT I will blast th body with 10 000 UI of HCG two weeks, the HCG cycle will end at the same time the compounds leave the body. Nolva and Clomid will be started after the HCG.

I'm 235 lb's, 22 years old, been lifiting for 6 years and this is my most advanced cycle yet to come. Been doing 3 cycles before this, consisting mostly of Tbol's, Dbol's and some Testo/Deca. I live in Norway, but this year I'm in spain, so I want to take advantage of the good prices here compared to Norway. Thats why the dosages are so high.

So what you guys think?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 20, 2011)

Supplements said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning a lean gain cycle that will last 15 weeks. It will start in the middle of my cutting diet, about 5 weeks prior to when I start the Tren so that the Primo, EQ and Masteron will start to kick about the same time as the Tren. So basicly you can say it will be 10 weeks with lean gaining, or maybe 12 if you consider the last two weeks it will take for the body to get the compunds out the body. I can not extend the time of the cycle.
> 
> ...




Um guy? What are your stats? And most importantly where is the Test??


----------



## Supplements (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm currently doing high reps, and working out 6 days a week. The days look like this: 

Day 1:Chest, shoulders, triceps
Day 2:Back, biceps
Day 3:Legs, abs
Day 4:Chest, shoulders, triceps
Day 5:Back, biceps
Day 6:Legs, abs
Day 7:Grow

Some stats from last week: 

Incline: 120kgx6, 110kgx10, 100kgx12
Benchpress: 120kgx8, 110kgx12, 100kgx15
Decline: 135kgx10, 120kgx12, 110kgx12

I don't do deadlift nor squats.

I bloat very bad on test, and I wan't to avoid it at all cost. Why do test when you have masteron?


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 20, 2011)

Supplements said:


> I'm currently doing high reps, and working out 6 days a week. The days look like this:
> 
> Day 1:Chest, shoulders, triceps
> Day 2:Back, biceps
> ...



OSL meant these stats

1) Age
2) Weight and Percent BodyFat
3) Years of Consistant Training experience
4) Previous Cycle experience
5) Training routine and Diet
6)  Cycle Goals

not including is a very bad idea.


----------



## Supplements (Nov 20, 2011)

As I wrote in the first post: 

Age: 22
Wheight: 235lb, around 17% bodyfat
Years of training: On and off for 6 years, I would say atleast 4 years of consistant training.
Cycles done: One Tbol only cycle with 30mg ED for 5 weeks. Dbol and Testo cyp, 6 weeks with Dbol 30mgs ED, 400mg Test EW, totally 12 weeks. Deca and Test, 400mg Deca and 500mg Test E for 15 weeks. Had huge problems recovering from deca, so I will leave that compound alone for now.

Diet and training routine is good. Laying on 4000-4500 callories each day, with minimum 200-250g protein each day, and normally around 300g.

The goal with that cycle is to gain back some of the gains I lose trough the cutting diet, and also put on most possible leain gains and hardend up a lot. 

Why? I've been told by several people that masteron can be used instead of test.


----------

